# Alexfest 2003



## Dr. Phil (Dec 19, 2001)

Alex Baumann said:


> *Phil,
> 
> I'm afraid we'll end up with a few hundred of visitors. Talk about Bimmerfestalavista East Baby !  :rofl: :thumbup:
> 
> :smokin: *


The Mrs. has been warned and there is a Holiday Inn Express 2 miles from the house, so we are prepared :thumbup:

Now the neighbors may not be but so what :angel:


----------



## ·clyde· (Dec 26, 2001)

Man...

For a minute I thought that this was one of those resurrected threads from last spring. 

Alex still hasn't made it over here. Who really thinks that he ever will? 

I'm going to :snooze: someone wake me up if he ever gets here.


----------



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

Dr. Phil said:


> *Now the neighbors may not be but so what :angel: *




I'll go by and introduce myself personaly. :bigpimp:


----------



## Pete Teoh (Jan 27, 2002)

Dr. Phil said:


> *I just ran a 40 mile loop to test out where I could take us on a tour  :bigpimp:
> 
> Some very nice twisty roads in my area, could be a lot of fun :thumbup: :drive: :banana: *


Just keep those Amish buggies out of our way.


----------



## Mr. The Edge (Dec 19, 2001)

Dr. Phil said:


> *The Mrs. has been warned and there is a Holiday Inn Express 2 miles from the house, so we are prepared :thumbup:
> *


How about a 4 Seasons? :str8pimpi


----------



## Dr. Phil (Dec 19, 2001)

atyclb said:
 

> *How about a 4 Seasons? :str8pimpi
> 
> *


You will need to go a little further down the road. You could stay in Hershey, lots of places there as well. :dunno:


----------



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

[email protected] said:


> *Man...
> 
> For a minute I thought that this was one of those resurrected threads from last spring.
> 
> ...


:slap:

Alex couldn't even take the delivery of his car and that since last September :tsk:


----------



## tgravo2 (Dec 7, 2002)

ronrich said:


> *I'll drive half way if your sister comes with us... *


:nono: no sis


----------



## scottn2retro (Mar 20, 2002)

Is Alex coming to the West Coast for real this time? The blondes on the sand at Huntington Beach are waiting . . . 

:bigpimp:


----------



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

scottn2retro said:


> *Is Alex coming to the West Coast for real this time? The blondes on the sand at Huntington Beach are waiting . . .
> 
> :bigpimp: *


West Coast, West Coast, this is Alex, do you read me ?  :bigpimp:


----------



## Dr. Phil (Dec 19, 2001)

Alex Baumann said:


> *West Coast, West Coast, this is Alex, do you read me ?  :bigpimp: *


:rofl:

You will need a day of rest after we are done with you here in PA :drink: : popcorn: :beerchug: :fruit: :drive: :grouphug:

I pity the poor blondes of CA, they have no idea what they are in for with the *"The Mora Man"*:str8pimpi


----------



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

Dr. Phil said:


> *:rofl:
> 
> You will need a day of rest after we are done with you here in PA *


Make that a *week* Phil :eeps:


----------



## Dr. Phil (Dec 19, 2001)

Alex Baumann said:


> *Make that a week Phil :eeps:  *


:beerchug: uch: :supdude:

LOL, you could always hit a nice spa somewhere in CA to recouperate


----------



## Terry Kennedy (Sep 21, 2002)

If the dates work out, I can attend too. I'm going to be at Amanda's in mid-July and you're on the way out/back.


----------



## scottn2retro (Mar 20, 2002)

Alex Baumann said:


> *West Coast, West Coast, this is Alex, do you read me ?  :bigpimp: *


Alex, this is West Coast, we read you loud and clear. What is your ETA for SoCal blondes, over?


----------



## Raffi (May 18, 2002)

scottn2retro said:


> *Alex, this is West Coast, we read you loud and clear. What is your ETA for SoCal blondes, over? *


I can already see a very fun Alexfest West! :bigpimp: :bigpimp:


----------



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

Raffi said:


> *I can already see a very fun Alexfest West! :bigpimp: :bigpimp: *


:angel2:


----------



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

DougDogs said:


> *Alex, you are going to need a vacation, to recover from this vacation :bustingup *


:bustingup

Hehe, who knows, maybe I choose to stay in the USA.

Jon Shafer might need someone too watch over the parking lot :smokin: No more stolen wheels anymore


----------



## Dr. Phil (Dec 19, 2001)

Alex Baumann said:


> *:bustingup
> 
> Hehe, who knows, maybe I choose to stay in the USA.
> 
> Jon Shafer might need someone too watch over the parking lot :smokin: No more stolen wheels anymore  *


You could allow Patrick to watch over the warehouse :eeps: :thumbs: :beerchug: :lmao: while you reside in the US


----------



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

Dr. Phil said:


> *You could allow Patrick to watch over the warehouse :eeps: *


:rofl: :rofl: :rofl:

Phil, you know very well that this is a very corrupted idea  :bigpimp:


----------

